# Advice needed in buying CO2 Automizer



## RONY11 (Jan 6, 2011)

I have a Tetratec 700 external filter. The tank hose is 12mm.

I'm interested in buying an atomizer to dissolve the Co2 in an effective manner.

Not sure which CO2 Atomizer should I buy 

Aquarium tank CO2 Atomizer system suitable for hose * 8/12mm *
OR
Aquarium tank CO2 Atomizer system suitable for hose *12/16 mm *


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hose sizes are generally given in ID/OD measurements. Is the 12 mm tubing you have for your filter the ID or the OD?


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

http://www2.tetra.de/ex_filter/index.cfm?lang_id=2&ident=produktlinie
Based on that the below is what you need
Aquarium tank CO2 Atomizer system suitable for hose 12/16 mm


----------



## RONY11 (Jan 6, 2011)

charlie1 said:


> http://www2.tetra.de/ex_filter/index.cfm?lang_id=2&ident=produktlinie
> Based on that the below is what you need
> Aquarium tank CO2 Atomizer system suitable for hose 12/16 mm


Thnx I'll buy the 12/16 mm


----------

